# Collet Size for Routers



## jp2code (Jun 10, 2014)

New member here, and I am looking for information before buying a router.

I know drill bits that fit in a 3/8-inch drill will typically work in a 1/2-inch drill, but I do not know if that is the case with routers.

The Rigid R22002 Router from Home Depot has a 1/2-inch collet.

Will my existing 1/4-inch collet bits be useable in this or would I need to purchase 1/2-inch collet bits for this?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You can buy adapters that will allow you to use your 1/4" shank bits. They are not expensive, but most routers come with both (not that one, apparently). Here's one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jp2code said:


> New member here, and I am looking for information before buying a router.
> 
> 
> I know drill bits that fit in a 3/8-inch drill will typically work in a 1/2-inch drill, but I do not know if that is the case with routers.
> ...


According to the Q&A for that router, it comes with both collets.

















.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jp2code said:


> New member here, and I am looking for information before buying a router.
> 
> I know drill bits that fit in a 3/8-inch drill will typically work in a 1/2-inch drill, but I do not know if that is the case with routers.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe - understand that a router collet is not the same a drill chuck. Where most drills use a 3 jaw chuck that is infinitely variable between the minimum and maximum size. Router collets are designed for specifically sized shanks. The most common sizes in North America are 1/2" and 1/4" although I have also run into 1/8" (rarely in routers, more of a dremel/Rotozip size), 6mm, 8mm, 10mm, 12mm and 3/8". I'm sure there are others but the short answer to your question is you need the router collet to match the bit shank size or at least have an adapter to get you there. :smile:
Why is this under "Hand tools" anyway?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Why is this under "Hand tools" anyway?


Please don't be too hard on him! A router is indeed a powered hand tool. On this forum, we limit hand tool to glucose powered ones. An Australian site that I haunt has hand tools broken into power hand tools and non power hand tools.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 10, 2014)

jschaben said:


> Why is this under "Hand tools" anyway?


Because

 I'm a noobie putting his first post on here,
 I did not realize this group segregated hand tools into powered and non-powered, and
 it seemed like a really simple question that didn't require too much "forum study" before asking.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Np...welcome to the Forum...:thumbsup:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

jp2code said:


> Because
> 
> I'm a noobie putting his first post on here,
> I did not realize this group segregated hand tools into powered and non-powered, and
> it seemed like a really simple question that didn't require too much "forum study" before asking.


Relax mate, some people get picky. Good rule of thumb, if you need a cord, it goes in power tools. Welcome to the club mate


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

epicfail48 said:


> Relax mate, some people get picky. Good rule of thumb, if you need a cord, it goes in power tools. Welcome to the club mate


Well...where in the heck does it go if it doesn't have a cord, and it's not a hand tool?























.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good question! Maybe we should rename this sub-forum "human-powered tools"?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 10, 2014)

amckenzie4 said:


> Good question! Maybe we should rename this sub-forum "human-powered tools"?


Don't be silly!

This sub-forum should be renamed "tools that are operated by hand and have no means of electrical power associated with them at all"


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Every tool is operated by the hand guys. Jeez, just when you think you know your forum buddies!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

jp2code said:


> New member here, and I am looking for information before buying a router.
> 
> I know drill bits that fit in a 3/8-inch drill will typically work in a 1/2-inch drill, but I do not know if that is the case with routers.
> 
> ...


this is copyed from the pdf file manual 

Install the collet adaptor if desired.
To install the adaptor:

Insert the 1/4 in. collet adaptor into the collet until it bottoms out.
NOTE: The collet is designed to hold bits with a
1/2 in. diameter shank. To use bits with a 1/4 in. diameter shank, the 1/4 in. collet adaptor must first be installed.
n


----------



## jp2code (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

I got this one for $80, shipped:

https://www.blinq.com/home/other/ridgid-11-amp-fixed-base-router-r22002/146891

There are still 2 left.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> Well...where in the heck does it go if it doesn't have a cord, and it's not a hand tool?
> 
> Treadle Lathe - YouTube
> 
> ...


Iunno, fire pit?


----------

